# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  gian hàng 2nd của racing boy

## racing boy

gian hàng của em chuyên bán đồ cho các bác hay lọ mọ chế cháo ạ, hj

01: Bộ hẹn giờ tắt/mở thiết bị tự động thông minh giá 300k
các thiết bị điện sẽ tự động được tắt/mở với thời gian định trước.Công suất tải: 10A, 2200W, 220VAC
Nguồn điện tiêu chuẩn hoạt động: 220VAC/50Hz
Dãy điện áp làm việc: từ 160VAC…240VAC
Công suất tiêu thụ: nhỏ hơn 1W
Có 10 bộ nhớ cài đặt ON và 10 bộ nhớ cài đặt OFF
Khoảng cách thời gian cài đặt tắt/mở tối thiểu 1 Phút
Khoảng cách thời gian cài đặt tắt/mở tối đa 168h (1 tuần lễ).
Có pin chờ khi mất điện => không bị mất bộ nhớ hẹn giờ
Có thể chọn lịch làm việc cho timer trong cả tuần hoặc từng ngày riêng lẻ trong tuần.
Sai số thời gian của đồng hồ chuẩn trên máy: không quá 0.5s/ngày 




02: Bộ điều khiển nhiệt độ Autonics TC3YF , khuyến mại cảm biến nhiệt dài 2m. giá 300k



03: Genie Battery Charger model HB600-24B xạc ắc quy 24v 1000K





04: hàng đồng giá 100k/c bác nào nhặt cái gì thì nhặt ạ



05: thysistor và igbt 250k/c cụ nào có máy hàn xoay chiều thì lắp 2 em này là dược con hàn 1 chiều hàn que lb ầm ầm nun ko lo bị hỏng ạ






tạm thời thế đã ạ,hj

----------


## racing boy

cập nhật tí ạ

----------


## Ninh Tran

quên không hỏi R.B còn cái cảm biến áp suất nào ko.

----------


## Thai Khang

Bác cho em cái giá và Thông số cây vitme ngắn nha. 0974429763

----------


## racing boy

> quên không hỏi R.B còn cái cảm biến áp suất nào ko.


cảm biến áp suất hết rùi ạ

----------


## racing boy

các bác vui lòng liên hệ qua sđt e nhé, e ko online thường xuyên nên ko trả lời các bác kịp dc ạ, thank các bác

----------


## cty686

Mình mua cặp rail và cây vitme có gối 2 đầu nhé.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

cho xin thong so duong kinh lo cua cai copling

----------


## jimmyli

em gạch cây vitme bọc ni lông nhé :d chuyển tiền thế nào bây giờ hã anh?

----------


## ducduy9104

> cho xin thong so duong kinh lo cua cai copling


Cùng câu hỏi với bác này.

----------


## racing boy

Lỗ 10x10 ạ

----------


## haianhelectric

Con xạc   HB600-24B còn hoạt động không bạn.

----------


## racing boy

> Con xạc   HB600-24B còn hoạt động không bạn.


hoạt động tốt e ms bán chứ, hj

----------


## haianhelectric

> hoạt động tốt e ms bán chứ, hj


Để cho minh 700k nhé.

----------


## racing boy

> Để cho minh 700k nhé.


sorry bác, ko dc ạ

----------


## racing boy

cập nhật tí ạ

----------


## hoahong102

đăng ký 1 cái tự ngắt và cái điêu khiển nhiệt

----------


## duytrungcdt

cái khớp nối kích thước bao nhiêu vậy bác
em gạch nhé

----------


## racing boy

> đăng ký 1 cái tự ngắt và cái điêu khiển nhiệt


ok. Bác gửi cho e địa chỉ e gửi hàng ạ

----------


## racing boy

> cái khớp nối kích thước bao nhiêu vậy bác
> em gạch nhé


khớp nối nsk 10x10 ạ

----------


## duytrungcdt

> khớp nối nsk 10x10 ạ


thank bác cai này ko hợp với em rồi

----------


## racing boy

có ít ray tròn cho các cụ chế cháo ạ . trượt tròn phi 16 -dài 21cm , 4 con trượt, giá 150k 1 cặp (gồm 2 thanh và 4 con trượt) hàng tháo máy, thấy cụ biết tuốt hết hàng e cũng có ít cho các cụ nghiên cứu ạ .hàng đẹp trơn chu như gái mới lớn ạ. hj

----------


## thuyetnq

> Đính kèm 17666


Mình lấy cây vitme còn lại nha Bác.
Nếu ok nhắn cho mình số TK.
vietcombank càng tốt.
Thanks

----------


## cty686

Mình vừa chuyển 900ng cho bạn.

----------


## racing boy

> Mình lấy cây vitme còn lại nha Bác.
> Nếu ok nhắn cho mình số TK.
> vietcombank càng tốt.
> Thanks


e quên ko cập nhật ạ, đống đồng giá 100k đã hết, hẹn giờ đã hít, điều khiển nhiệt độ còn vài bộ ạ

----------


## racing boy

em có lô nhôm tấm cao 22cm x rộng 17,5cm x dày 3,2 cm 60k/kg ạ , bác nào mua liên hệ em nhé

----------


## Himd

nói luôn mấy tiền 1 cục

----------


## thuhanoi

M ộ t c ụ c b a k ý b á c

----------


## anhxco

> M ộ t c ụ c b a k ý b á c


Chú Huề lấy mấy cục rồi ạ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chú Huề lấy mấy cục rồi ạ?


Thuhanoi tính ri không có biết đúng không 0.22 * 0.175 * 0.03 * 2600 = 3 ký  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

Đúng 3kg 1 cục ạ thành tiền 180k,hj. Bác thuhanoi mua 6 cục mà dự đoán tương đối chính xác sai số có 8kg, hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh khi đó chưa bấm máy tính đó, mới cân bằng mắt :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## cty686

> Ôh khi đó chưa bấm máy tính đó, mới cân bằng mắt :P


Cái hợp kim này có lẽ bác phải nhân  > 2600 mới đúng  :Wink:  có loại nào dài ko Đức ơi?

----------


## racing boy

> Cái hợp kim này có lẽ bác phải nhân  > 2600 mới đúng  có loại nào dài ko Đức ơi?


ko có ạ, có mấy tấm nhưng nhiều lỗ chắc cho ko bác nào thèm lấy, hj

----------


## cty686

cho tý ảnh tấm nhiều lỗ nào.

----------


## Mới CNC

Lô trên còn tấm nào không bác?

----------


## racing boy

> Lô trên còn tấm nào không bác?


còn bác nhé.

----------


## khangscc

Đã ck bác lấy 2 tấm nha, bác tranh thủ gửi hàng sớm dùm em ạ

----------


## duonghoang

--- Nhôm này nhôm 6 hay sao vậy bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

> --- Nhôm này nhôm 6 hay sao vậy bác?


Chắc là nhôm 6 vì màu sáng và 4 lỗ ốc tý ti

----------


## cty686

Mai gửi ke vông và 1 tấm nhôm cho mình. tổng cả trục tròn để trả nợ lun.

----------


## racing boy

> Mai gửi ke vông và 1 tấm nhôm cho mình. tổng cả trục tròn để trả nợ lun.


ok bác, đã gói hàng cho bác mai chuyển ạ

----------


## racing boy

> Đã ck bác lấy 2 tấm nha, bác tranh thủ gửi hàng sớm dùm em ạ


ok bác, e luôn gửi hàng trong vòng 12h sau khi đã nhận dc tiền nên bác yên tâm, hj

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận được hàng rồi nhé em. Từ Thái Nguyên gửi về Cần Thơ hơn 3kg mà có 50 ngàn tiền ship Viettel.

----------

racing boy

----------


## Mới CNC

Racing boy ở Thái à?

----------


## khangscc

> Đã nhận được hàng rồi nhé em. Từ Thái Nguyên gửi về Cần Thơ hơn 3kg mà có 50 ngàn tiền ship Viettel.


Bác toanho ở cần thơ chổ nào thế, em xin phép hôm nào gặp giao lưu. Sorry bác chủ spam tí. Hàng em về rồi ạ, thanks bác, bác rất nhiệt tình

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

có ít nhôm tản nhiệt khủng bác nào yêu thì múc hộ e ạ, hj dài 45cm rộng 24,5cm cao 12,5cm nặng 13,5kg , 60k/kg ạ,  cái này làm cái bệ máy mini, hay 2 cái vai h frame cũng ok , phay 4 mặt vuông đét ạ

----------


## racing boy

cập nhật ít hàng cho các bác
*** máng xích nhựa bản 12cm dài hơn 5m giá 850k





*** gối bk 17 giá 350k



*** cảm biến áp suất và cảm biến quang lại có , đồng giá 100k/chiếc



tạm thời vậy đã ạ, các bác liên hệ qua sđt em nhé thank các bác quan tâm

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ cho xin cái mã của cảm biến áp suất với. Hôm trước mua  của 1 cụ trên đây, lười không tra data sheet nên bốc phải cái switch áp suất. Thanks



> cập nhật ít hàng cho các bác
> *** máng xích nhựa bản 12cm dài hơn 5m giá 850k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** gối bk 17 giá 350k
> 
> ...

----------


## racing boy

Mã là ZSE30A-01-N nha bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## Tuancoi

> cập nhật ít hàng cho các bác
> *** máng xích nhựa bản 12cm dài hơn 5m giá 850k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** gối bk 17 giá 350k
> 
> ...


Cho đặt gạch con Bk 17 nhé

----------


## Ng Quy

> có ít ray tròn cho các cụ chế cháo ạ . trượt tròn phi 16 -dài 21cm , 4 con trượt, giá 150k 1 cặp (gồm 2 thanh và 4 con trượt) hàng tháo máy, thấy cụ biết tuốt hết hàng e cũng có ít cho các cụ nghiên cứu ạ .hàng đẹp trơn chu như gái mới lớn ạ. hj
> 
> Đính kèm 17928
> 
> Đính kèm 17929


Mình lấy 2 cặp là 4 cây = 300k phải không? inbox địa chỉ giao địa nếu ở sg nhé.

----------


## racing boy

> Mình lấy 2 cặp là 4 cây = 300k phải không? inbox địa chỉ giao địa nếu ở sg nhé.


mấy thanh này hêt lâu rùi ạ, thank bác

----------


## thuhanoi

BK17 xong chưa, nếu chưa mềnh lấy nhé

----------


## racing boy

Bk17 và ray nhựa đã đi ạ, thank các bác

----------


## racing boy

thêm ít bộ trượt mini cho các bác ạ
tổng thể


01, hai bộ trượt mini bé 100k/chiếc 



02, hai bộ trượt bé vừa 250k/chiếc



03, hai bộ trượt bé to, 400k / chiếc


04, đồng hồ so 200k
Đính kèm 21893

thank các bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

hnao có thước cặp cơ thì để e 1 cái nhé bác Đức. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> hnao có thước cặp cơ thì để e 1 cái nhé bác Đức.


ok, hum nào có e gọi ạ

----------


## racing boy

2 bộ trượt mini bé đã ra đi theo một  bác ạ, thank các bác

----------


## HĐình Tâm

còn đồng hồ+ thước cặp k bác.... mà bác ở đâu thế?


04, đồng hồ so 200k
Đính kèm 21893

thank các bác[/QUOTE]

----------


## racing boy

> còn đồng hồ+ thước cặp k bác.... mà bác ở đâu thế?
> 
> 
> 04, đồng hồ so 200k
> Đính kèm 21893
> 
> thank các bác


[/QUOTE]

còn đồng hồ. hết thước cặp ạ. e ở thái nguyên nhé

----------


## HĐình Tâm

còn đồng hồ. hết thước cặp ạ. e ở thái nguyên nhé[/QUOTE]

H*ng Thước cặp có nhanh về k bác... Bác gần khu đình trám k?

----------


## racing boy

> còn đồng hồ. hết thước cặp ạ. e ở thái nguyên nhé


H�*ng Thước cặp có nhanh về k bác... Bác gần khu đình trám k?[/QUOTE]

e cách mấy chục cây ạ

----------


## daomanh_hung

E gạch đh so nhé! Đuôi 2376 nt vì muộn quá,e ko alo!

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> H�*ng Thước cặp có nhanh về k bác... Bác gần khu đình trám k?


e cách mấy chục cây ạ[/QUOTE]
mấy hôm nữa có cả thước cặp+ đồng hồ so bảo mình nhé
lh zalo 01699355429

----------


## racing boy

có cái máy chạy bằng cơm nhưng cực kì chính xác , 1 trục chuyển động lên xuống 1 cái ra vào vitsme 0,5mm có thể chỉnh bước dịch rất nhỏ , ko bít là cái máy gì mà kì quái như thế, nhiều chi tiết làm bằng đồng vàng, thân máy bằng gang, ra đi giá 1500k .thank các bác quan tâm ạ

Đính kèm 22339

Đính kèm 22340

Đính kèm 22341

Đính kèm 22342

Đính kèm 22343

----------


## Nam CNC

Gắn thêm trái cà tím ( cà dái dê ) , DIY cái khung dưới cái ghế nữa thì mấy em gái đặt mua ngay và luôn.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này để mài kim cương

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Gắn thêm trái cà tím ( cà dái dê ) , DIY cái khung dưới cái ghế nữa thì mấy em gái đặt mua ngay và luôn.


Sao đại ca lại ra nông nỗi này vậy.kaka.

----------


## racing boy

Em thấy nó giống cái máy bào nhưng lại trục đứng, hj

----------


## Letungquang

Máy của dân thợ bạc đóa

----------


## racing boy

thêm ít hàng cho các bác ạ
01 : nhíp gắp linh kiện 10k/chiếc





02: 4 con dao phay 3 me xoắn phi 10 còn ngon 250k





03 : bộ trục xoay 250k

Đính kèm 22824
Đính kèm 22825

04 : đế từ mittutoyo 7032 500k



thank các bác

----------


## phuocviet346

Cho em gạch cái đế từ nha
09.7979.0246 Mr. Việt

----------


## racing boy

> Cho em gạch cái đế từ nha
> 09.7979.0246 Mr. Việt


ok, thank bác ạ

----------


## duytrungcdt

em gachj 4 con dao phay  phi 10 bac nhe
thank

----------


## daomanh_hung

Đế từ ngon mà chậm chân ghê!

----------


## phuocviet346

> ok, thank bác ạ


HI bác Đức, 
Việt đã chuyển cho bác 500K rồi nha, xem hình biên lai chuyển tiền cho bác
Bác gởi hàng về địa chỉ này giúp nha
VPGD Công ty TNHH TMDV Và Công Nghệ Việt trường Phát
Địa chỉ: F3Bis cư xá Đồng Tiến, Phường 14, Quận 10, TP.HCM
Người nhận: Mr. Việt
Điện thoại: 09.7979.0246
Thanks bác !

----------


## racing boy

> HI bác Đức, 
> Việt đã chuyển cho bác 500K rồi nha, xem hình biên lai chuyển tiền cho bác
> Bác gởi hàng về địa chỉ này giúp nha
> VPGD Công ty TNHH TMDV Và Công Nghệ Việt trường Phát
> Địa chỉ: F3Bis cư xá Đồng Tiến, Phường 14, Quận 10, TP.HCM
> Người nhận: Mr. Việt
> Điện thoại: 09.7979.0246
> Thanks bác !


ok, thank bác ạ, các bác vui lòng gọi vào sđt e nhé, e bận đi làm ko lên mạng thường xuyên ạ

----------


## daomanh_hung

Bác cho e kích thước cái khớp quay + cái bên cạnh thành khớp là cái gì thế ah??

----------


## itanium7000

> có cái máy chạy bằng cơm nhưng cực kì chính xác , 1 trục chuyển động lên xuống 1 cái ra vào vitsme 0,5mm có thể chỉnh bước dịch rất nhỏ , ko bít là cái máy gì mà kì quái như thế, nhiều chi tiết làm bằng đồng vàng, thân máy bằng gang, ra đi giá 1500k .thank các bác quan tâm ạ


Hành trình lên xuống, ngang...như thế nào bác? Chiều cao từ đế lên độ cao tối đa?

----------


## racing boy

> Hành trình lên xuống, ngang...như thế nào bác? Chiều cao từ đế lên độ cao tối đa?


hành trình lên xuống 5cm, hành trình ngang 4,5cm, độ cao 21cm ạ

----------


## racing boy

đồng giá 600k nha các bác, 
01 . đồng hồ so cả đế từ ạ




02 bộ trượt full thép hơn chục kg, bị rơi bi vít me ạ 
Đính kèm 24055
Đính kèm 24056
Đính kèm 24057
Đính kèm 24058
 thank các bác ạ

----------


## racing boy

đồng hồ đã có ghạch ạ

----------


## vusvus

đế từ còn không bác

----------


## racing boy

> đế từ còn không bác


có bác đặt rùi ạ

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình lấy bộ trượt nhé

----------


## racing boy

đầu năm mở hàng tí cho vui ạ, hj
01 : khớp nối đồng giá 200k ạ. 6 con to là 15x19 , con bé là 18x18, 12x20 ạ


02: bộ bk bf 20 giá 500k/bộ ạ

03 bộ đầu cân 300k/ chiếc ạ, kiếm con cảm biến loadcell nữa là thành con cân ngon ạ:

 tạm thế đã, thank các bác ạ

----------


## vpopviet

> đồng giá 600k nha các bác, 
> 01 . đồng hồ so cả đế từ ạ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02 bộ trượt full thép hơn chục kg, bị rơi bi vít me ạ 
> Đính kèm 24055
> Đính kèm 24056
> ...


bộ trượt full thép ra đi chưa bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> đầu năm mở hàng tí cho vui ạ, hj
> 03 bộ đầu cân 300k/ chiếc ạ, kiếm con cảm biến loadcell nữa là thành con cân ngon ạ:
> 
>  tạm thế đã, thank các bác ạ


Anh đăng ký 1 em đầu cân nhé. Thanks

----------

racing boy

----------


## Gamo

Mình đăng ký cái đầu cân còn lại nhe

----------


## racing boy

> Mình đăng ký cái đầu cân còn lại nhe


ok bác,thank bác, hj

----------


## hoahong102

gạch bộ đế từ,
nhầm tưởng hàng mới đăng

----------


## Ninh Tran

> đồng giá 600k nha các bác, 
> 01 . đồng hồ so cả đế từ ạ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02 bộ trượt full thép hơn chục kg, bị rơi bi vít me ạ 
> Đính kèm 24055
> Đính kèm 24056
> ...


bao nhiêu một bộ bác ơi.

----------


## racing boy

> bao nhiêu một bộ bác ơi.


Bộ này ko còn ạ

----------


## baole

> em có lô nhôm tấm cao 22cm x rộng 17,5cm x dày 3,2 cm 60k/kg ạ , bác nào mua liên hệ em nhé
> 
> Đính kèm 19339
> 
> Đính kèm 19340


Nhôm cục còn không bác

----------


## GOHOME

Lấy một bộ bk-bf 20 bác ui, cho cái tk vietcombank luôn.

----------


## ngocpham

Đồng hồ so còn không bác? Nếu còn đặt gạch nhé

----------


## tranphong248

> đồng giá 600k nha các bác, 
> 01 . đồng hồ so cả đế từ ạ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02 bộ trượt full thép hơn chục kg, bị rơi bi vít me ạ 
> Đính kèm 24055
> Đính kèm 24056
> ...


Bác nào rước bộ trượt này về mà không dùng đến, xin mật thư cho e ah, e đang cần. Thanks các bác

----------


## baotruc

Con mục số  05: thysistor còn không bạn

----------


## racing boy

> Con mục số  05: thysistor còn không bạn


thyistor hết rồi ạ thank bác

----------


## racing boy

lại có ít hàng phục vụ các bác ạ: 
 01 đồng hồ so mittutoyo 2046s 200k/chiếc ạ


02 đế từ giá 150k/chiếc


03 đế từ mittutoyo 7032 . 300k/chiếc


04 lại đầu cân điện tử ạ, 300k/chiếc


05 khớp nối bự dài 75 rộng 55, lỗ 15x15 , 15x19, 19x19, đồng giá 150k/ chiếc ạ


06 tụ diy ampli 150k/đôi


07 congtactor 24v 200k/chiếc ạ



tạm thế đã ạ, thank các bác

----------


## baole

Em lấy 1 đồng hồ so bên phải và 1 đế từ nhé

----------


## racing boy

> Em lấy 1 đồng hồ so bên phải và 1 đế từ nhé


ok, thank bác ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy 1 đế từ *Hando* - Gửi baole cho mình luôn nhé về chế đèn chơi (baole ok chứ hỉ  :Big Grin:  )
Thanks

----------


## baole

> Gửi baole cho mình 1 đế từ *Hando* về chế đèn chơi (baole ok chứ hỉ  )


Ok bác cứ chuyển cho em

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ngocpham

Lấy cái đế từ 03 hiệu Mitutoyo nhé

----------


## racing boy

> Lấy cái đế từ 03 hiệu Mitutoyo nhé


ok bác, thank bác ạ

----------


## racing boy

> Mình lấy 1 đế từ *Hando* - Gửi baole cho mình luôn nhé về chế đèn chơi (baole ok chứ hỉ  )
> Thanks


ok, bác, thank bác ạ, hj

----------


## racing boy

hàng giá sinh viên lại có phục vụ các bác ạ: 
01: đồng hồ so 2046s 0.01mm , đồng giá 150k/chiếc , mặt kính ko dc đẹp nhưng chất lượng vẫn ok như mới ạ

02: cảm biến áp suất 80k/chiếc ạ:


03: cảm biến quang 80k/ chiếc ạ

04: motor khí nén AMM-B6B 400k/chiếc ạ , nó ở trong máy khuấy sơn nên hơi xấu xí tí ạ, hj
Đính kèm 33309
Đính kèm 33310
THank Các Bác

----------


## hlphuocson

Em đặt 1 cái đồng hồ so nhé anh.
Có gì em điện anh sao.

----------

racing boy

----------


## Tuấn

Em lấy 2 cái motơ khí nén bác chủ nhé. Bác có mấy chiếc vậy ? Inbpx en stk vcb nhé

----------

racing boy

----------


## Luyến

E lấy 5 cái cảm biến áp suất nhé. 
Thanks

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> Em lấy 2 cái motơ khí nén bác chủ nhé. Bác có mấy chiếc vậy ? Inbpx en stk vcb nhé


có hai chiếc thui ạ, đã inbox bác, thank bác

----------


## racing boy

> E lấy 5 cái cảm biến áp suất nhé. 
> Thanks


ok bác, thank bác ủng hộ

----------


## pvkhai

Nếu Bác còn mấy cái cảm biến áp lực loại ISE 30A 01 C (loại dải đo đến 1MPa) tôi gạch 5 cái và 01 cái đồng hồ so ( 2046s 0.01mm , đồng giá 150k/chiếc , mặt kính ko dc đẹp nhưng chất lượng vẫn ok như mới ạ)

----------


## racing boy

Đồng hồ so lại về nhiều nhé các bác. Giá vẫn150k/chiec ạ
Các bác ủng hộ nhé. Thank các bác

----------


## linhdt1121

Có loại chân gập ko, có thì ib mình nhé.

----------


## racing boy

hàng họ sinh viên , bác nào ko nhanh tay thì mất ạ, hj
01: cả bộ đồng hồ so chỉ việc dùng 600k/bộ ạ

02 : bộ gá đồng hồ so 250k /chiếc 


03 : đồng hồ so mặt xấu đã hết , hàng đẹp lại về , 200k/chiếc ạ

 thank các bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> hàng họ sinh viên , bác nào ko nhanh tay thì mất ạ, hj
> 02 : bộ gá đồng hồ so 250k /chiếc 
> 
>  thank các bác


Mình lấy cái kẹp đồng hồ so này nhé

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

cập nhật tí ạ, 1 bộ đồng hồ so 600k đã có ghạch, và 1 ghá đồng hồ 250k cũng có bác đặt, hiện tại mỗi thứ chỉ còn 1 chiếc , các bác nhanh tay nhé

----------


## racing boy

> Mình lấy cái kẹp đồng hồ so này nhé


ok bác. thank bác lại ủng hộ ạ, hj

----------


## Tuancoi

Gá đồng hồ số 220k còn thì cho mình gạch nốt nhé

----------


## mactech

Em vừa alo bác xxx168 lấy gá đồng hồ s0 250k+4 khop noi. Em chuyển xiền luôn rồi bác nhé.

----------

racing boy

----------


## ngocpham

Lấy bộ đồng hồ còn lại nhé

----------


## Lê Anh Thế

BÁc có hàng XYZR mini như này không bác ơi ??

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em vừa alo bác xxx168 lấy gá đồng hồ s0 250k+4 khop noi. Em chuyển xiền luôn rồi bác nhé.


Mình cứ nghĩ đặt hàng trên đây sẽ ok hơn.

----------


## racing boy

> Lấy bộ đồng hồ còn lại nhé


ok bác, bác pm vào sđt e nhé, thank bác

----------


## racing boy

> Mình cứ nghĩ đặt hàng trên đây sẽ ok hơn.


e dùg mạng kém quá nên cập nhật ko kịp , mấy bác alo điện thoại e nhận lời trước rùi , bác thông cảm nhé

----------


## mactech

> Mình cứ nghĩ đặt hàng trên đây sẽ ok hơn.


Em cũng nghĩ thế, nhưng hụt hơi nhiều lần rồi ạ. Nên alo chuyển khoản rồi mới kịp điểm danh.

----------


## racing boy

đồng hồ so mặt đẹp đã hết ạ, còn loại 150k mặt hơi xấu nhưng chất lượng như mới nhé, các bác ủng hộ tiếp nhé, thank các bác

----------


## racing boy

> BÁc có hàng XYZR mini như này không bác ơi ??


e có cái chia độ ở trên cùng thui ạ, klo dc đủ bộ như hình của bác ạ

----------


## Xuan Gio

> e có cái chia độ ở trên cùng thui ạ, klo dc đủ bộ như hình của bác ạ


Pm mình nhé.

----------


## racing boy

đá mài hợp kim cho các bác mài dao nhé, hàng công ty đã qua sử dụng nên ko dc đẹp lắm nhưng vẫn còn dày ạ các bác ủng hộ nhé
-MS 01: loại 75k/viên 
Đính kèm 35379
Đính kèm 35380
-MS 02: LOẠI 100K/viên
Đính kèm 35381
-ms 03: loại 75k/viên
Đính kèm 35382
-ms 04 : 100k/viên
Đính kèm 35383
-ms 05 : 150k/viên 
Đính kèm 35384
các bác vui lòng nt qua sđt e nhé, e ko online thường xuyên ạ, thank các bác

----------


## racing boy

Ms1 đã hết nhé, thank các bác

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em từng làm đủ mọi cách là em chẳng biết cách sửa lại đá mài này , nó mòn hay lì đá thì em vứt luôn . Các bác nào xài qua có cao kiến gì không , nếu có cao kiến em mua của bác chủ về thử.

----------


## Luyến

Em lấy ms4-ms5 nhé

----------


## racing boy

ms5 cũng đã hết ạ, ms2 và ms3 vẫn còn ít ạ

----------


## Ga con

> theo em từng làm đủ mọi cách là em chẳng biết cách sửa lại đá mài này , nó mòn hay lì đá thì em vứt luôn . Các bác nào xài qua có cao kiến gì không , nếu có cao kiến em mua của bác chủ về thử.


Anh mài máy chứ e mài tay thì cứ đè lạng lạng thì nó hết lì, mài tiếp bình thường. Hoặc lấy chip diamond lạng qua 1 vòng là xong.

Xài loại này lợi, ít hao  :Wink: . Cái cụ racing bán lỗ trục to quá không lắp máy em vừa, hic.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hoctap256

cái hàng của tên racingboy  thì các cụ đừng bận tâm cứ thấy mà mua thôi ......
vì toàn hàng ngon mà hắn ưu tiên  4rum trước cả anh em  :Mad: 
bao nhiêu lần em mua hụt rồi

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> cái hàng của tên racingboy  thì các cụ đừng bận tâm cứ thấy mà mua thôi ......
> vì toàn hàng ngon mà hắn ưu tiên  4rum trước cả anh em 
> bao nhiêu lần em mua hụt rồi


ai pít thím cần gì chứ, nghe có mùi giận rỗi, hehe

----------


## skydn

em lấy 1 viên Ms2 nha chủ thớt

----------


## hoahong102

đá xịn nhưng cốt to quá, ngại tiện, thôi cứ china 300k cũng tạm ổn

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

Ok , thank bác, bác liên lạc qua sdt e nhé

----------


## racing boy

-loại đá mài hợp kim ms2 và ms3 lại có ạ, giá vẫn như vậy ạ
Đính kèm 35714 
Đính kèm 35715
-bộ trượt nsk hành trình 52mm đẹp chắc chắn ạ, 400k

-bộ trượt ko có driver ạ, bị cắt dây , các bác chịu khó nối lại nhé, rất nhiều nam châm ạ, hj 500k/bộ

Đính kèm 35721
Đính kèm 35722
Đính kèm 35723
-nhôm anos kích thước 160x480x10 và 160x750x10 giá 60k/kg ạ

Đính kèm 35725
- cục loằng ngoằng mỗi bên hành trình tầm 180mm 250k
Đính kèm 35726
Đính kèm 35727

----------


## hoahong102

đá cốt bao nhiêu vậy bạn, có cái chân đế từ nào đầy đủ gửi mình cái

----------


## racing boy

> đá cốt bao nhiêu vậy bạn, có cái chân đế từ nào đầy đủ gửi mình cái


cót 32mm ạ, đế hết rùi ạ

----------


## racing boy

mấy bộ trượt cắt dây và cục loằng ngoằng đã có gạch ạ

----------


## hoahong102

khi nào tự dưng có chân đế từ thì mua vài cục đá(nếu còn) :d

----------


## GunSrose

Ms3,ms2 ban da' bao nhieu bac? ship cod vao sg giup Minh dc ko?

----------


## racing boy

> Ms3,ms2 ban da' bao nhieu bac? ship cod vao sg giup Minh dc ko?


ms2 100k/viên, ms3 75k/viên ạ

----------


## saudau

Gạch một tấm inox 160x750x10 nhe chủ thớt, để xem còn gì nữa ko rồi chuyển lun.

----------


## dobinh1961

> -loại đá mài hợp kim ms2 và ms3 lại có ạ, giá vẫn như vậy ạ
> Đính kèm 35714 
> Đính kèm 35715
> -bộ trượt nsk hành trình 52mm đẹp chắc chắn ạ, 400k
> 
> -bộ trượt ko có driver ạ, bị cắt dây , các bác chịu khó nối lại nhé, rất nhiều nam châm ạ, hj 500k/bộ
> 
> Đính kèm 35721
> Đính kèm 35722
> ...


nhôm 1 tấm bao kg nhỉ

----------


## emptyhb

> nhôm 1 tấm bao kg nhỉ


Khối lượng riêng cỡ 2700kg/m3 , bác nhân thể tích lên là áng chừng được

----------


## vopminh

Mình gạch tấm nhôm anod dài 750 nhé

----------


## GORLAK

Gởi cho mình cục loằng ngoằng 2 bên gì ấy nhé, thông tin inbox.

----------


## GunSrose

e gạch 2 viên đá mài 1 cục MS2,1 cục MS3.....bác lựa e 2 viên ko bể hoặc lõm nhé....mai có gì e gọi cho bác sớm...thanks

----------


## tranhung123456

lấy 2 viên đá mài hợp kim  MS2 + MS3 (lựa cho viên ko bị mẽ cạnh nha )

----------

